# Buy car in Germany - use in Italy?



## Lumaca

Happy to have found this Forum and hope you can share your knowledge to help me buy a car.

I am now a Resident of Italy and would like to buy a used car, maybe 1-2 years old, to drive in Italy. Having done internet searches I see that many makes of vehicle are much cheaper to buy in Germany but I am not sure how the system would work to bring the car into Italy. I have no contacts or friends in Germany. 

I understand:
I would have to register the car on Italian plates within 6 months of it arriving in Italy (approx.. Euro 600).
If the car is older than 2 years it is not eligible for Italian IVA (as tax has already been paid in Germany)

My questions are:
Has anybody bought a used car in Germany and is successfully driving it in Italy?
Is it true that as an EU citizen I can get car insurance through a German (or UK) company?
Are there any other costs I should consider (other than collecting the car)?
Are there Italian car agents who sell used cars from Germany (and Belgium) as I understand that many Italians buy ‘over the border’.

Grazie!


----------



## Lumaca

pudd 2 said:


> hi I see you are in abruzzo so am I and I have a friend who does this all the time he is a car dealer in abruzzo cant pass on details til you've made enough post to resieve pms
> jusat a thought were are you in abtuzzo we might be neighbers


Thank you for your reply Pudd2. If it is allowed, can you please post the contact details of the car dealer, or their website, in another post.

I would also love to hear the experience of anyone has bought a car in Germany/Belgium without going through a dealer, and is driving it in Italy. 

I live in the Chieti region of Abruzzo.
Thanks again and look forward to hearing more.


----------



## pudd 2

Lumaca said:


> Thank you for your reply Pudd2. If it is allowed, can you please post the contact details of the car dealer, or their website, in another post.
> 
> I would also love to hear the experience of anyone has bought a car in Germany/Belgium without going through a dealer, and is driving it in Italy.
> 
> I live in the Chieti region of Abruzzo.
> Thanks again and look forward to hearing more.


hi chieti is the biggest region in abruzzo its vast what town our village are you in oviuse for security reasons don't put your address soon you will have enough posts so I can pm you 
by the way you DONT have to buy though this dealer he will willingly tell you the ins and outs of buying from Germany or belg and make sure its done legaly


----------



## Lumaca

pudd 2 said:


> hi chieti is the biggest region in abruzzo its vast what town our village are you in oviuse for security reasons don't put your address soon you will have enough posts so I can pm you
> by the way you DONT have to buy though this dealer he will willingly tell you the ins and outs of buying from Germany or belg and make sure its done legaly


Good to hear that there is a dealer here who is willing to give sound advice - sounds interesting. I'm living near Lanciano, whereabouts are you?


----------



## pudd 2

Lumaca said:


> Good to hear that there is a dealer here who is willing to give sound advice - sounds interesting. I'm living near Lanciano, whereabouts are you?


in a small but very historic place called Pretoro about 40 mins from lanciano . as does my friend who imports cars uif you google pretoro you will see what a important small town it is histroricaly it was a supply village for the knights templas who in turn rewarded the saint nichola whos remains the brought for the holly lands plus lots more history


----------



## Lumaca

pudd 2 said:


> in a small but very historic place called Pretoro about 40 mins from lanciano . as does my friend who imports cars uif you google pretoro you will see what a important small town it is histroricaly it was a supply village for the knights templas who in turn rewarded the saint nichola whos remains the brought for the holly lands plus lots more history


I've heard about Pretoro and hope to visit one day. Are there any woodcarvers still in business today? It would be good to find some original, local wood carvings for my home.


----------



## pudd 2

Lumaca said:


> I've heard about Pretoro and hope to visit one day. Are there any woodcarvers still in business today? It would be good to find some original, local wood carvings for my home.


50 yrds from my house is the workshop of my friend Antonio probly one of the best woodcarvers in Italy no erope as he has wone neary every wood carving compedtician there is 
he even carves for the pope his bastone and restores carvings for the Vatican he exibits in Milan new York and does commission work for all over the world 
but he refuses to leave his village and his family , who have been working woood for centrys , his surname is filoso , which is the wool spinning device that goes back to god knows when he make evry thing from turisty things ie dolls house funature to full size carving of a red indian cheafe for a American client but his carving is out of this world , but his prices are in this world . any time you want I can intraduce you to him and his brothers one a funature restrora on a wood turner both who are willing to give a demonstration of their work and your eyes will pop 
Pretoro is known as the place of wood as it made its living hawking wooden things all over Italy and stil makes turesty thing to be sold all over the world 
in answer to your question YES


----------



## Lumaca

pudd 2 said:


> 50 yrds from my house is the workshop of my friend Antonio probly one of the best woodcarvers in Italy no erope as he has wone neary every wood carving compedtician there is
> he even carves for the pope his bastone and restores carvings for the Vatican he exibits in Milan new York and does commission work for all over the world
> but he refuses to leave his village and his family , who have been working woood for centrys , his surname is filoso , which is the wool spinning device that goes back to god knows when he make evry thing from turisty things ie dolls house funature to full size carving of a red indian cheafe for a American client but his carving is out of this world , but his prices are in this world . any time you want I can intraduce you to him and his brothers one a funature restrora on a wood turner both who are willing to give a demonstration of their work and your eyes will pop
> Pretoro is known as the place of wood as it made its living hawking wooden things all over Italy and stil makes turesty thing to be sold all over the world
> in answer to your question YES


Excellent! I will visit Pretoro when I know what items I need. Good to hear the skills of local craftsmen are still appreciated and they are able to survive these difficult times.

I wonder if I am now able to receive a PM from you regarding the car dealer. Thanks for your help and also I hope this thread helps to bring attention to the woodcarvers in Pretoro


----------



## pudd 2

you now have pms and ive sent you one


----------



## mysillyheart

*Manage to Export*

I wanted to see if you managed to export your car from Germany to Italy. We are very new to Italy and wanted to buy a card in Germany...

Just not very familiar with the process...as Italian law is very confusing.

Can you kindly let me know if you can forward the dealership in Abruzzo's details?

Thanks.


----------



## pudd 2

i could if you had enugh posts to send you a pm so wait a while get involved with the forum and tell us a bit about your self oh and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mrtcpip

Hi everyone,

Thanks for this thread on buying a car in Germany, we want to do the same. (Buy a car that is). We made it to Italy also, and live in trentino so Germany is close for us. Is it right to assume having our ER qualifies us as residents? We are wait for our PdiS which we applied for last week. (Yes, we are pretty new here). Is the PdiS a requirement either to purchase a car in Italy or bring one into Italy from Germany or will our ER visto suffice?

Also, are there any agents that help with this same process in Trento area? Can anyone suggest sources to find used autos for sale in Germany? Is there a comprehensive source of info somewhere regarding the requirements and costs of automobile ownership in Italy? 

Thanks in advance for all the help!

Shawn.


----------



## NickZ

If you're resident you'll be able to get your ID card and a certificate of residence from the commune.


----------



## Mozella

Mrtcpip;4109106.................. Is it right to assume having our ER qualifies us as residents? We are wait for our PdiS which we applied for last week. (Yes said:


> No, the ER visa only lets you into the country. The PdiS is the document which allows you to stay longer than 90 days. After you have your PdiS in hand, you go to your local comuni (sort of like the mayors office), show them your PdiS, and request your residency. They will visit your house for an interview to be sure you actually live there and in a short while issue your residency permit. ONLY THEN can you resister a car in Italy. This whole process will take a minimum of 3 months after you arrive and could easily take up to 6 months, depending on where you live and how much work you invest in "making things happen".
> 
> Look here for German cars: AutoScout24 Europas Automarkt für Gebrauchtwagen und Neuwagen
> 
> An American friend of mind occasionally buys used cars in Germany and registers them in Italy. He says it's easy, but that's all I know about it.
> 
> I also don't know if you might be able to buy a car in Germany before you get your residency and then drive it in Italy for a while on German documentation before having to register it. Insurance might be tricky. However, it might be worth looking into.


----------



## Mrtcpip

Thanks so much for the post and help!


----------



## Giulia V

Hi Lumaca, all you have staten is correct, except for the insurance issue. 
If you drive your car in Italy and therefore you apply for an italian license plate, you will not be able to subscribe your car insurance outside italy.
Most propbably you will have to forecast some cost for a provisory insurance that would allow you to drive the car from GER to Italy, but then you will have to buy your italian insurance.
Let me know if you need other infos as I'm a lawyer and I may help you.

Regards


----------



## Mrtcpip

That's for all the info and help.

Regarding the IVA in Italy, if I purchase a car in Germany that is used, or pre-owned, do I still have to pay an IVA tax upon bringing it into Italy? Are there any additional import fees to be aware of? Does anyone know where I can find out what the process involves to bring a ca r legally into Italy from Germany or another EU country?

TiA

:lock1:


----------



## Joe09

Hi everyone,
we imported a car from germany in the last week of 2008. It cost 900 euros and took 3 months! I have since moved back to Germany where we also re-imported the car (cost 56 euros and took about 5 minutes). However, Equiitalia now claims that the initial car tax for the first 6 months was not paid. I know I paid all bills, so either it never arrived, I have paid it (and they can't find it) or what we assume it must be part of the huge sum we paid an agent to get the car legally on the road. Does any one know if this chunk of money to import a car includes the initial tax? Thanks for your time and answers, best wishes, Joe p.s. I always received bills for the car tax but never got a receipt following payment (online).


----------



## Mrtcpip

Hi everyone, does anyone know where I can go to understand the IVA for Italy? I am not sure if it is better to buy a new car to leave, or what the tax consequence would be to buy a used car outside of Italy and import into Italy.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pudd 2

Mrtcpip said:


> Hi everyone, does anyone know where I can go to understand the IVA for Italy? I am not sure if it is better to buy a new car to leave, or what the tax consequence would be to buy a used car outside of Italy and import into Italy.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


hi i know some one who could help on this matter


----------



## cosenza

Hi, Could you say what happened? Did you bring the car to Italy and what did you have to do with regards to registering it? I am thinking of buying a car in Germany and bringing it to Italy for 6 to 12 months. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrtcpip

Hi Cosenza,

I ended up not buying a car in Germany for a completely different reason. Being from the us, and they not having a riciprocal license exchange agreement I was unable to get my patente here. So hence, this obviates the need for a car. :-( I hope things go well for you!

Cheers!


----------



## pudd 2

cosenza said:


> Hi, Could you say what happened? Did you bring the car to Italy and what did you have to do with regards to registering it? I am thinking of buying a car in Germany and bringing it to Italy for 6 to 12 months. Thanks in advance!


this is posible if you go about it the right way when you have more posts i can give you the contact details of a freind who imports cars all the time germany america the works and he sort your paper work all so driving licences as well


----------



## Antochat

Lumaca said:


> Thank you for your reply Pudd2. If it is allowed, can you please post the contact details of the car dealer, or their website, in another post.
> 
> I would also love to hear the experience of anyone has bought a car in Germany/Belgium without going through a dealer, and is driving it in Italy.
> 
> I live in the Chieti region of Abruzzo.
> Thanks again and look forward to hearing more.


Hi, I am interested in buying a car in Germany and importing it into Italy as well, can I have your friend’s contact info?

Antony


----------



## pudd 2

mysillyheart said:


> I wanted to see if you managed to export your car from Germany to Italy. We are very new to Italy and wanted to buy a card in Germany...
> 
> Just not very familiar with the process...as Italian law is very confusing.
> 
> Can you kindly let me know if you can forward the dealership in Abruzzo's details?
> 
> Thanks.


 i have the details can you get in tuch with me please


----------



## Antochat

It seems that because I am a newbie I cannot send you a PM. Are you able to send me one? You can also email me antochatatgmaildotcom.

Thanks mate.


----------



## cozkan

pudd 2 said:


> i have the details can you get in tuch with me please


Hi, 
I'm a new member of this forum and I'm interested in this information too. Can you please provide me the contact of your friend as well ?


----------



## cozkan

pudd 2 said:


> i have the details can you get in tuch with me please


One more question, I'm moving to Italy from Turkey, I will be moving my car with me as well. It seems like I will have to wait between 3 to 6 months till I get my residency before I will register the car ?

Finally, do you have any knowledge when it comes to registration(inspection) process in Italy ? My car was originally bought from Germany and it has its spec paper from manufacturer still but I have made many changes to the car and I was wondering if these will create any issue when I will be registering it.


----------

